# Creature From The Black Lagoon



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of my just completed Creature kit. Love the kit, very detailed and a great likenesses for the Creature and Julie Adams. built it pretty much right out of the box, no need to embellish this kit.

The Creature is a mix of 3 differing shades of green. I did some research and saw that in color photos from the first film, his eyes were a bluish white, so I went for that look. I decided against the red lips as that looked too theatrical in color, (But it provided some contrast in the B/W film!). For the inside of the mouth I went for a fish look, starting with a base coat of white followed by a few coats of clear yellow and a thin coat of clear green. The tongue was just a coat or two of clear red.

Julie Adams was a straight paint job with a dark base skin color for shadows and multiple layers of lightening flesh tones on top. A few coats of very thinned clear blue helped define her eye shadow, with gloss red for her lips. Her hair war a dark brown base coat with light brown dry brush for the highlights. Her top was a mixture of flesh tone with International Orange added. The paisley pattern was done by had as best as I could.

The base has rocks with multiple shades of gray dry brushed on while the floor got a coat of flat sand, after which sand colored ballast glued over it. The plant was base coated a dark olive green with clear green on the top sides of the fronds. The lizard was a combination of greens and blues dry brushed and the skeletal hand was base coated brown with several dry brushes of flat white. The name plate was just flat black with the letters painted with one, uneven, coat of flat white followed by several layers of clear green.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I especially like your Julia Adams. her hair and facial tones are very realistic. And the detail on her top is extra fine.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Gosh you painted the kit really good! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Marvelous work! You can really tell you put a lot of thought and effort into this. I too like the the paisley top especially.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you to all. The Creature was always my favorite of the Universal monster family, I suppose because he looked the least human.

There was a lot of concern from some that the kit did not have any detail on the backside and inner thighs, the position of the arms looked off and the zippers were molded into the kit. 

As far as the lack of skin texture on the butt and legs, (Matching the costume used in filming!), it didn't bother me, but I did add my own. I took a toothpick and some Crystal Clear canopy adhesive and dabbed it on. (I also used this method after I sanded all the seam lines!) It took only a few minutes, heck, it probably took more time for people to type up a complaint here about it than it took me to solve the situation!

The arms I never had a problem with and the look at the shoulders matches some of the publicity photos.

As for the zippers, I went back and forth about painting them, either brass or steel, but ultimately, since I decided to alter the look of the costume by adding more texture, I opted to not paint the zippers. When done and painted to match the rest of the figure, they blend in and are not noticeable, especially considering they are on the back of the legs and under the Julie Adams figure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice, sir!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

came out nice!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Creature !!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

How do you kids do such a wonderful job on the intricate blouse? Great job, sir!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> How do you kids do such a wonderful job on the intricate blouse? Great job, sir!!


Thank you. I printed a couple of publicity photos of Julie in that shirt and used them as a guide. A lot of my design ended up being larger than it should be and some of it is more stylized, but it gets the point across for what I was trying to say.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome work on an awesome kit!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Great job! I like the detail on the shirt. I am looking forward to getting this kit myself, and am wondering how well it went together for you?


Rob


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

RobP. said:


> Great job! I like the detail on the shirt. I am looking forward to getting this kit myself, and am wondering how well it went together for you?
> 
> 
> Rob


No real problems with the kit at all. A few tips for you on placing the figure in his arms:

1) I trimmed the arm attachment points a bit, taking off the large outer ring. I left just enough of the attachment point to slide it into the body. 

2) I assembled and painted the body, head and feet as on unit and kept the arms separate.

3) Finish the Julie Adams figure and glue the arms into position with the figure in them to get the placement right. Hold the arms in place a good while so the glue will set.

This was the easiest way I could find to get all the sub-assemblies painted and then glued into place. I hope that all made sense.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Actually, yes it does make sense. Appreciate the quick reply. I think it will be easy to follow once I have the actual kit in hand. I am recently getting back into the hobby, and am amazed at the great kits that Moebius has put out recently. I am pretty glad to see some more classic movie monster kits that hold the Aurora feel, particularly this one as I nver did get around to doing a resin conversion victim with the older Creature kit. 

Thanks, Rob


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You will love the kit. Good luck with it and don't forget to post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I will! To get myself back into form, I am building up one of my luminator Wolfman kits at the present. Fairly easy to hone my skills back into shape with before starting my more complicated kits. 

Rob


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*excellent!!!*simply excellent build up my friend!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> *excellent!!!*simply excellent build up my friend!!


I am humbled!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I am humbled!


Revell in your time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

great job!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job on your creature RSN. The coloring and the detail work turned out great. I agree with you on many points about the kit. The creature fit together very nicely with very little clean up work required. Julie required quite a bit more effort though, particularly at the arm and leg joints. A note to all those planning on building this kit. I believe the instructions have you attaching the creature's hands after finishing Julie and having her complete. The right hand captures her legs and if it is glued into place there is a fairly good interference. I forced her into the hand which scraped paint off her legs requiring touch up work and I also broke the right arm joint a bit also requiring repairing in place. I believe that being careful and maybe opening up the creatures right hand a bit would alleviate this problem. Those are my major building woes.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Nice job on your creature RSN. The coloring and the detail work turned out great. I agree with you on many points about the kit. The creature fit together very nicely with very little clean up work required. Julie required quite a bit more effort though, particularly at the arm and leg joints. A note to all those planning on building this kit. I believe the instructions have you attaching the creature's hands after finishing Julie and having her complete. The right hand captures her legs and if it is glued into place there is a fairly good interference. I forced her into the hand which scraped paint off her legs requiring touch up work and I also broke the right arm joint a bit also requiring repairing in place. I believe that being careful and maybe opening up the creatures right hand a bit would alleviate this problem. Those are my major building woes.


I saw this ahead of time and waited to attach the arms at the end of the build with the completed Julie figure. This way the body assembly of the Creature and the arm and hand assemblies could be glued, sanded, painted and detailed ahead of time and Julie could be finished as well. Then it was just a matter of putting glue in the shoulder holes and placing Julie in the arms and putting them all into position. I held the arms in place for a good bit until the glue set.


----------

